# whats a ricer



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

what is a ricer and why are teenagers usually associated with them?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_burner


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone who is young likes things fast. i like fast car, fast comp and fast eating lol.


----------

